

Inside Major League Baseball’s “Hypothesis Machine” (2014) - ForHackernews
http://www.hpcwire.com/2014/04/03/inside-major-league-baseballs-hypothesis-machine/

======
barney54
Interesting article, but I wish it had been written by someone with a stronger
background in baseball analytics. For example, it talks about including Gold
Glove statistics. The problem is that there isn't neces a strong correlation
between actual defensive skills and Gold Glove Awards. Plus, defensive metrics
are very difficult.

But this is an interesting project.

